# Right to copy of personal scans?



## burmo (30 Jul 2012)

Hi,

I have recently got a number of digital xrays taken for a scan. I like to keep a copy of my medical records in one place but I find in Ireland that it is quite unusual. Do I have a right to obtain a digital copy of these? Does it have to be provided at a reasonable cost?


----------



## Kerak (30 Jul 2012)

I had x rays done in Arklow at Dr's request, 2 days later a disk was available for collection all free, had MRI scan on same part done this morning in Blackrock and was given disk on way out. And you can read them on your own laptop!
No sure if its a "right" but it doesn't seem to be a problem


----------



## burmo (30 Jul 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I've known people to get them at the independent testing centres... I'm wondering in this case as the xray was taken as part of an initial consultation.


----------



## iscritto (30 Jul 2012)

Yep you can get them, just need to ask. Be ready for strange looks but you will get them. Very handy to have if you move Dr etc.


----------



## Slim (14 Aug 2012)

burmo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently got a number of digital xrays taken for a scan. I like to keep a copy of my medical records in one place but I find in Ireland that it is quite unusual. Do I have a right to obtain a digital copy of these? Does it have to be provided at a reasonable cost?


 
Hi. Yes, you are entitled to a copy, digital if you choose, for a maximum fee of €10.16 per CD, or €6.35 per copy Xray (this may hold multiple images). Your entitlement is under the Freedom of Information Acts for public hospitals/doctors and Data Protection Acts for both public and private.


----------



## newbie2009 (14 Aug 2012)

Hi Slim, 
Can I ask where you got the figure €10.16?
Thank you
Newbie


----------



## pj111 (15 Aug 2012)

http://foi.gov.ie/is-there-a-fee/


----------



## Slim (15 Aug 2012)

newbie2009 said:


> Hi Slim,
> Can I ask where you got the figure €10.16?
> Thank you
> Newbie


 
Sorry, wasn't monitoring the thread. What pj111 posted. S


----------

